# STOLEN: IWC electronic



## SkooterNB (Jun 1, 2008)

Similar to this but more tanq like, vintage 70s. Gold case, bright blue dial, date/day window on the right. Was getting it repaired at Tourneau and it was "stolen" from thier service dept. I'M SAD. Anyways, if anything comes up on the bay or anywhere please let me know. THANKS!


----------



## SkooterNB (Jun 1, 2008)

Bump!

Any news, NYC area? I am having flashbacks of this watch and miss it! They are hard to find.


----------

